# I lost an ovary this week.



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Back in February I went to see the midwife about some constant pain in my left ovary that I could no longer ignore. I felt like I was ovulating everyday, but it was getting worse and worse as the weeks went on.

So they sent me out for an ultrasound, which showed that my ovary was the size of an orange, and then for an MRI which confirmed that I had a fairly large dermoid cyst. I met with the gynecologist who told me that I had to have it removed, and this past Tuesday I did. This has been a really hard situation for me, I've never had surgery before and I was very frightened of the anesthesia and the the hospital.

The surgery went alright, though I wound up having a nasty reaction to the percocet and had to be admitted. But I'm home and slowly healing. My belly is really bruised, and moving around is very painful.

Although they left a small sliver of my ovary I can't help but be very very sad. I was very clear that preserving my fertility was a major priority for me, and although I am still "fertile" it just feels different YK?

I'm happy that I'm home and healthy, but I'm a little depressed about the whole situation.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh wow. How tough. I'm glad to hear you're home now though.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so glad that you went to find out what the pain was about and that you caught this before it got really nasty. Your story has encouraged me to continue to listen to my body, rather than ignore it or get caught up in fear.

The anesthesia aspect troubles me as well. (I fear I won't come out of it.) But when it comes to a surgery like that I am sure I would have made the same decision and let my fear of 'going under' be something I face so that my health is restored for myself and my family.








to you o' courageous one.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

I hope you're feeling better soon. Hopefully, your recovery should start to pick up after a week.
Take care of yourself








I'm glad you listened to your body.
Everyone is their own best judge of their body.
I hate being put into the box medically

I can totally relate b/c I lost a tube & ovary due to severe Endo (about 12 yrs ago).
It does make you feel weird as far as fertility.
I was in my early 30's so staying fertile was a big concern for me also.
I did conceive my DS in my early 40's with 1/2 the "goods"








HTH
take care


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

I just had an ovary removed, too, so I can relate. Why is your stomach all bruised up? Did they have to remove yours a way other than laparoscopically?


----------



## TheJoyfulMom (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry.

I had my left one removed due to a cyst 3 years ago. I was really frightened because I was worried we wouldn't be able to conceive again- but we did.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

No, they did do the surgery laparoscopically, but the left insicion is very small and I think they had to manipulate the scopes a lot to get the cyst out. I've been putting cold packs and herbal bruise balms on it, and it's starting to hurt less.

And ugh! this dermabond junk they use! It's starting to crack at my bellybutton (where they also went in with a scope) and it feels so weird!

Thanks everybody. It's so nice to hear from other people who have had similar experiences. My DH is really trying to be supportive, but he just doesn't get it... how upset I am about the surgery and how I feel sort of okay one hour and totally wiped out and in a lot of pain the next. I think I tried to "do to much" the other day (by getting out of the house - - with help) and walking around the garden store, and now I'm paying for it.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Fertility is such a weird thing. When any part of it is taken from you it is tough.







I hope you heal well, and take it easy!.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Just wanted to give you a


----------



## tyedyedeyes (Apr 5, 2005)




----------

